# How to do motorcycle patches



## janellecardoza (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been asked to do custom motorcycle patches with my Tajima embroidery machine. I have turned clubs away before because I never wanted to actually get involved with it but I am going to try to take this one on because if I can get it figured out, it may be a market that I can expand into. I work with a digitizer and so the design part is taken cared of. Can anyone help me figure out what material I actually sew this on? Also, there is a backing that I put on the backside, any suggestions as to what works well? I have learned that some use a merrow edging on the patch which looks really nice, I don't have that piece of equipment so what else could I do to finish it off. If all goes well, I could purchase that equipment but for now, I want to use what I have.

Thanks,
Janelle


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a satin stitch around the edge of the cut out patch stuck onto adhesive backing on a fast frame. When it is through sewing the adhesive backing just tears away like the 3D foam when doing the puff embroidery.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

You can also buy blank patches and just embroider those. 

We have step by step instructions on how to embroider blank patches on our web site. 

http://www.myenmart.com/How To Embroider a Blank Patch.pdf


----------



## creativeloop (Apr 18, 2008)

I do my patches on 100% polyester. I use a satin stitch around the outside of the patch. I then heat press the patch with some sealer material. 
I then take a wood burning tool, and cut the excess material away. You can do multiple patches this way (ganged in a large hoop)
There are detail instructions here:
Patches: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Could you using merrow border?


----------



## janellecardoza (Apr 11, 2009)

This is going to be my first motorcycle patches (series of 3 patches). Everyone prior to this I turned away because I wasn't familiar. I have heard that sometimes tackle twill, canvas and some other type of material, I can't remember the name of it. I was also told about a merrow edge. Doing it the way that you mentioned, what do you charge the customer if you don't mind me asking?

Janelle


----------



## LucasD (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey these are quite interesting tips you offered, great way to get patches, Butler Patches can also help design custom made patches.... Butler Patches


----------

